# KVM switch and external power



## stevethegil (Oct 19, 2007)

Recently bought this item, cheap KVM switch. After some use I realised that slight shimmer in screen hurts my eyes. Can not solve through monitor settings. Moved the location of the thing and checked connections to no avail.

I want to connect external power to unit (SHGD KYS-102 KVM switch) to see if can stop shimmer. I have an absolute heap of power supply units with different outputs on hand. Nowhere with the product mention the power supply rating for external power. Can not find manufacturers website. Would like to know external power required for unit?

If it dont work I will trash it and buy something descent in future.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

look around were it plugs in. Do you see any info like voltage, amperage and polarity?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

This might help
http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index...._id=12425&msgcount=2&overclockid=0#msg1256447


----------



## stevethegil (Oct 19, 2007)

Terrister you have made me feel like an idiot. Yes the info is all there on a sticker on the underside. I have never seen the underside at all. I just didn't think. Thanks


----------



## Oldspammer (Jan 2, 2008)

stevethegil said:


> Terrister you have made me feel like an idiot. Yes the info is all there on a sticker on the underside. I have never seen the underside at all. I just didn't think. Thanks


I got the 4 port one just 6 days ago for CAD$25 (too much I now realize). I have to return it to the store within 10 days of purchase date. My unit does not have anything on the bottom except "4-Port KVM Switch Manual Model: DD 204, CE FCC Made In China."

I have an AC adaptor that puts out from 1.5 volts up to 18 volts and it also has a polarity switch. I understand that most kvm switches take 9 VDC, but what is the center terminal polarity? If the wrong polarity is applied, poof-waste of mony plus a bad smell will happen...

When switching between Win2k, FreeBSD computers so far, the keyboard freezes for Win2k--I can unfreeze the keyboard if I plug in a USB keyboard and press the caps lock key twice or more times, forcing the keyboard to be sent the Light LED for CapsLock signals and when it times out, the 8042 keyboard controller is reinitialized, and PS/2 keyboard is also reset and works again.

I also found that my mouse signals were so that only horizontal mouse motion happened--no vertical movement is registered by my PC! Ahhh! So I have to use a USB mouse to overcome that trouble!

Any advice for the mouse? Or will the external power supply fix that problem--I noticed that the KVM switch seems to suck the power from / through the mouse connector, so if my motherboard does not supply enough supply voltage for the thing through their signal lines, the kvm switch does not light its LED indicator.


----------



## stevethegil (Oct 19, 2007)

I will just give you this, my KVM labeled on the sticker on its underside is KVM-102 and 9V, 500ma with positive centre pole. The box says KYS-102 from SHGD.

I would not say anything about whether yours would be the same external as manufacturers seem to have different polarity for no particular reason.:4-dontkno

You have probably done this but check body of KVM for something printed, check any paper work came with it. And obviously you are using the net for forums and research, good luck.


----------



## Oldspammer (Jan 2, 2008)

stevethegil said:


> I will just give you this, my KVM labeled on the sticker on its underside is KVM-102 and 9V, 500ma with positive centre pole. The box says KYS-102 from SHGD.
> 
> I would not say anything about whether yours would be the same external as manufacturers seem to have different polarity for no particular reason.:4-dontkno
> 
> You have probably done this but check body of KVM for something printed, check any paper work came with it. And obviously you are using the net for forums and research, good luck.


Thank you. :wave: ray: :smile:

I desparately needed the info about the polarity because mine is the KYS-104 from SHGD--the 4-port version of the KYS-102--it just had the text that I quoted earlier, as well as PC1, PC2, PC3, and PC4 on the top with the switch button. 

I got a full, two sided single page 8.5x11" instruction "manual" that had lots of room on it for them to have provided this extra information, yet they didn't bother to print it anywhere there or on the case of the unit itself!


----------



## wettlauffer (Feb 20, 2008)

Oldspammer said:


> Thank you. :wave: ray: :smile:
> 
> I desparately needed the info about the polarity because mine is the KYS-104 from SHGD--the 4-port version of the KYS-102--it just had the text that I quoted earlier, as well as PC1, PC2, PC3, and PC4 on the top with the switch button.
> 
> I got a full, two sided single page 8.5x11" instruction "manual" that had lots of room on it for them to have provided this extra information, yet they didn't bother to print it anywhere there or on the case of the unit itself!


Hi Guys,

I don't meant to hijack this board and this is off topic but do you know if there are hotkeys for screen toggling on the KYS104/102?

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## stevethegil (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't think this thread would revive again. It was over, so its not really highjacking.

The KYS-102 model is only manual switching to my knowledge. The manual (well sheet of paper really) I got with the KVM covered both models and it indicates that the 104 is also manual switching.


----------



## Oldspammer (Jan 2, 2008)

The KYS-104 model is also only manual switching. The top of the unit has a momentary switch that manually must be pressed that sequentially cycles with each press through which PC is currently to be the focus of the attached monitor, mouse, and keyboard. The LED indicators light up to indicate the currently selected PC (1-4).


----------

